# JP's Media Room



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello !

I started this DIY project on may 2010 and I think it's time to share some pictures taken during the construction process.

Hope this could be helpfull to anyone starting a new project ! 

JP


*Phase 0 - Floor plan*










*Phase 1 - Framing*









































































































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 2 - Insulation*







































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 3 - Concrete leveling*








































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 4 - H Beam*
























































































































































































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 5 - Floor*





























































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 6 - Divisions*















































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 7 - Stairs*































































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 8 - Fireplace*











































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 9 - Electric*











































































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 10 - Technical room*
































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 11 - AV Rack*




































































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 12 - Plumbing*










































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Phase 13 - Acoustic insulation and gyps*





























































Link to High resolution picture


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

*Status - 2010-12-28*























































































































































































Link to High resolution pictures


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Reserved 1


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Reserved 2


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Reserved 3


----------

